

Docker Raises Another $95M in Funding - panagios
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/04/14/docker-raises-another-95-million-in-funding/?_r=0

======
blfr
It's on the frontpage right now
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9373165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9373165)

